# Tenon too short?



## mabaza (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm building hanging closet doors for my son's room using frame/panel construction. The panel is 1/2" cherry plywood and the frame is 3/4" thick. I think I've seriously undersized the tenon which is just over an inch in length. If that's the case, can you suggest anyway to shore up the joinery (dowels?) or do I just cut bait and start from scratch ?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I don't think the tenon length is a problem, but the panel should have been back-cut so the grooves in the rails and stiles would be 1/4". I think you have too little thickness left in the stile due to the 1/2" groove. You'd also have a more standard-looking 1/4" reveal in the frame.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Is this a barn style sliding door or a pocket door sliding into the wall. Is there room to add a 1/8" or 1/4" thick corner piece that will act as accent trim and over laps the joint to give added strength. I don't think you have to redo it. I think the door will hang fine. I think the problem that may occur is when someone pushes out on the door over time.


----------



## mabaza (Jul 15, 2014)

WoodenBeams: these are barn door style doors so I'm free to add corner bracing.

Rich: will there be structural issues caused by the excessively wide stile groves?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Rich: will there be structural issues caused by the excessively wide stile groves?
> 
> - mabaza


Since the doors will be hanging, I wouldn't worry about it. There won't be any torsional stress on the joint. I really think you're fine without any further reinforcement. Assuming it's glued properly, that 1" tenon will do the job.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Since the panel is plywood you can glue the panel into the frame this will add a great deal of rigidity and strength, I don't see a problem.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

as rich said i wouldn't worry about it either,little joint stress on a hanging door.


----------



## mabaza (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks all!!


----------

